# Piano Music for Starlight and Moonlight



## Kogami (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I am compiling a CD, and was looking for some piano music that really touches the heart. I was wondering what came to mind when you guys thought of Twilight or Starlight. Some examples might be:
Schumann's Traumerei 




Schubert/Liszt Der Muller und Der Bach




Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata/Hammerklavier Movement 3:




Let me know what you guys come up with.
Thank you,
Kogami


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Beethoven, Opus 109.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

And of course all of Chopin's and Field's Nocturnes...


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

_Claire de_ something-or-other


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Speaking of lesser known works, the American composer Dane Rudhyar was very interested in astrology and wrote "Stars", among many other piano pices 



 (think of it as a bit of a blues, perhaps).

The strange Danish composer Rued Langgaard wrote a lot of piano music too, of a very varying character, but his Gijantali Hymns for instance are beautiful, such as VIII "The Sea of Silence", after Tagore 
Not on you-t, but an excerpt here http://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/recording-works-for-piano_2.aspx
In a very different mood, his "Insektarium" is a really inventive, humourous cycle for its day 




Another lesser known writer of piano music was the English William Baines, who wrote very beautiful works in late-romantic and especially impressionistic style, including the "Tides" cycle with "The Lone Wreck" 



 (there´s not so much Baines on you-t).


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Henri Dutilleux - Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou La Nuit étoilée

about the Van Gogh painting.






not piano music strictly, but good to know.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------

